# cursor movement



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

i have a dell [email protected] 3yrs old and run mcafee.
msn is my homepage.any site i go to,be it HT,craigslist,facebook,etc,i use my arrow keys.but on my homepage(msn),they dont work.
when i hit the up/down arrow,it will bring up the most popular searches on bing.i have to hold down the left key down and move my finger up or down on the mouse pad.just started yesterday.i did a full puter scan and nothing came up.
any ideas?
thanks.
tom


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not you, it's Bing/MSN. The page is programmed to behave that way.


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

ok ty.funny tho it just started yesterday.
ty again


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Tom. I don't usually go to msn.com So I went there this morning. It did the same thing to me on two laptops. Seems that your cursor action defaults to the main page bing search. I clicked once in white space on the page and was able then to use the arrow keys to go up and down on the page. I just tried it again and yes the cursor defaults to the bing search for "convenience" I clicked once in white on the left margin...arrows worked. Reloaded and clicked once in white on the right...arrows worked. Reloaded and clicked once in white area by "editors picks" and the arrows worked.

See if it works for you.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

celticfalcon said:


> i have a dell [email protected] 3yrs old and run mcafee.
> msn is my homepage.any site i go to,be it HT,craigslist,facebook,etc,i use my arrow keys.but on my homepage(msn),they dont work.
> when i hit the up/down arrow,it will bring up the most popular searches on bing.i have to hold down the left key down and move my finger up or down on the mouse pad.just started yesterday.i did a full puter scan and nothing came up.
> any ideas?
> ...


I never use the arrows keys as I never have had a laptop but I have had MSN for my home page now for like 100 years. And I just went over and tried the arrow keys and low and behold THAT is the way it works. It goes to Bing the very first thing.
So I guess that is the way things are.


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

I use FireFox with the NoScript plug-in, which can be kind of a pain but prevents all kinds of nasties. So it doesn't do it for me in Firefox; only if I load up another browser. 

The javascript in question on the msn.com is coming from the domain "s-msn.com" Disabling scripts from that domain will prevent this behavior (and may break other functionality on the page)... but on the whole it would just be easier to change your home page to something that doesn't annoy you.


----------

